# Billing 29827 and 29822



## nettiemallett@hotmail.com (Apr 3, 2017)

Can 29827 and 29822 be billed together if I use a modifier or no because they are considered to be bundled?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 3, 2017)

With all NCCI edits with indicator of 1 (modifier bypass eligible) if it meets criteria for separate reimbursement then yes it will pay separately w/ modifier. You cant just automatically attach a NCCI bypassing modifier.

According to the NCCI Manual its only eligible for separate reporting if its the contralateral shoulder. Same shoulder regardless of compartment is not separately reportable




> *Shoulder arthroscopy procedures include limited debridement (e.g., CPT code 29822) even if the limited debridement is performed in a different area of the same shoulder than the other procedure*. With three exceptions, shoulder arthroscopy procedures include extensive debridement (e.g., CPT code 29823) even if the extensive debridement is performed in a different area of the same shoulder than the other procedure. CPT codes 29824 (arthroscopic claviculectomy including distal articular surface), 29827 (arthroscopic rotator cuff repair), and 29828 (biceps tenodesis) may be reported separately with CPT code 29823 if the extensive debridement is performed in a different area of the same shoulder.


----------

